# Cheap hotel for family in Melbourne



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi,
Planning to visit Melbourne first time for 2 weeks. Want to know popular hotel search sites for good deal. Looking for really cheap hotels with a single private room.
Thanks,
Suman


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

It depends what you call "cheap". I have just come back from a week stay in Melbourne and I stayed at City Edge North Melbourne. They charged only $79 per night (and $109 on weekends). There was a problem with parking though. The rooms were well equipped with own kitchen, bathroom, air conditioning, cable TV and double bed. 

Have a look through services like check-in or wotif. They have all hotels in one place.


----------



## turnert (Feb 20, 2011)

Theres a okay hotel on Exhibition st, near dreamlife review photos
You can check that one out, i think and pretty sure its called marriot


----------



## hereisburo (Nov 22, 2010)

Thanks Dexter. I would stay 2 wknds at Melbourne, daily paying >100 $ is costly to me. Do they negotiate on price over phone? Any other hotels with rent below $80...


----------



## Dexter (May 5, 2010)

Knowing Australia... doubtful. 3 star hotel/motel below $100 is already a good deal.


----------

